# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  خروجی exe از اکسس

## hamedinho

سلام می خواستم بدونم که چطور می شه برنامه های که با اکسس می نویسم رو تبدیل به exe کنم و بدون اجرای برنامه اکسس با برنامه ام کارکنم . خواهشمند است

----------


## اَرژنگ

ممکن نیست
برایه ساخت exe از یک از اینها میتوانید استفاده کنید:
Delphi 
++VC
VB
VB.net
VC#‎.net

----------


## mRizvandi

سلام

تنها کاری که می تونی بکنی اینه که اون رو تبدیل به mde بکنی
 :چشمک:

----------


## اَرژنگ

> سلام
> 
> تنها کاری که می تونی بکنی اینه که اون رو تبدیل به mde بکنی


 
MDE چیه و یک لینک یا یک کمی توزیح که چه جوری میشه این کار را انجام داد لطفاً

----------


## gilaneh

برای ساختن فایل MDE مسیر زیر رو دنبال کن
Tools\Database Utilities\Make MDE

----------


## اَرژنگ

> برای ساختن فایل MDE مسیر زیر رو دنبال کن
> Tools\Database Utilities\Make MDE


از کمکتان متشکرم، ولی فایده MDE چیه؟
ساختن این فایل به چه کاری میاد. 
مرسی

----------


## شاپرک

در این مورد تاپیک های زیادی هست یه جستجو بکن 
فقط قبل از ساختن Mde  یه Back up  از فایلت بگیر

----------


## mRizvandi

سلام

MDE فایلهای دیتابیس اکسس هست که قابلیت تغییر در اونها وجود نداره و وقتی که شما اون رو تحویل می دید کاربر سیستم نمی تونه از طریق اکسس به کدهای نوشته شده شما دسترسی داشته باشه
 :چشمک:

----------


## اَرژنگ

MDE به تبدیل  پروژه به  Exe هیچ ربطی ندارد.

----------


## MM_Mofidi

ممکن هست.
ابزارهای متفاوتی برای تبدیل فایلهای MSACCESS شما به vb یا vb.net وجود دارد که با کمی اغماض امکان ساخت فایل exe را برای شما فراهم میکند.

----------


## شاپرک

میشه یه نمونه مثال بزنید ؟

----------


## sarami

بحث کردن در این مورد کاملا بی نتیجه است. از اونجایی که برنامه هایی که برنامه نویسان database مینویسن در دو لایه database و application هستش و اکسس هردو این لایه ها رو در یکجا داره exe کردن database از نظر منطقی دچار مشکل خواهد شد لذا اگه دوستان حتما میخوان فایل exe برا برنامه هاشون داشته باشه پیشنهاد میشه که لایه database رو بررروی اکسس بنویسن و application رو با هر زبانی که ado یا dao و ado.net و... (متدهای دسترسی به داده) رو پشتیبانی میکنه بنویسن چون شما هیچ database رو نخواهید یافت که exe بشه چون منطقی نیست که Database رو بشه exe کرد.

----------


## MM_Mofidi

فکر میکنم دارم با خیلی تاخیر جواب میدم ولی شاید ارزششو داشته باشه
1- Evolution MS Access to VB.NET Forms and Code Converter V1.2
2-Access 2002 to Visual Basic 6 Object Converter&#174;  http://www.iriesoftware.com
3- Access 2000 to Visual Basic 6 Object Converter&#174; http://www.iriesoftware.com
4-ِaccess converter (java , vb) Diamond Edge, Inc.
ضمنا حرف آقا /خانم sarami کاملا درسته برای همین گفتم با کمی اغماض

----------


## moustafa

کشتی مارو!!!!!!!
اگه حرف تازه ای برای گفتن داری بگو و خلاص کن این خلق الله رو دیگه 
exe کردن که دیگه دقیقا و مثلا و ....... نداره !

----------


## moustafa

مرسی 
خوب  از همینجا بگو از کجا بخریم 
اگه نمیشه ایمیل :
yase0001@yahoo.com
yase0001@gmial.com
اگه کاره خودت می خواهی بفروشی :
بخش آگهی های شما معرفیش کن

----------


## Ali_Fallah

دوست عزیز mrz9000  ظاهراً تو نوشتن مطالب خیلی عجله میکنند چون بنظر میرسه بعضی از کلمات رو نصفه نیمه مینویسند
البته خواهش میکنم که ناراحت نشن

----------


## MMAASS

با برنامه ایی به نام Developer key یا Developer Kit یا چیزی تو این مایه ها میشه واسه فایلهای اکسس exe ساخت.
ببخشید که نام دقیقش رو به خاطر نمیارم.
البته امیدوارم که حداقلش درست گفته باشم.

----------


## سنبله کار

> با کی مگه راحی نداره با دوتا برنامه مشه درست کرد اما بدلی بالا بودن حجم برنام  خطوط ایران نمتونم اونا اپلود کنم  هرکی مخواد کافی بگه تا براش بفرسم


شما آدرس بده دانلودش با ما

----------


## شاپرک

اگه میخواید تبلیغ کنید بهتره تو بخش آگهی ها اینکار رو بکنید ...

----------


## mmha_85

شما می تونین از برنامه microsoft office developer 2003  برای exe کزدن فایلهاتون استفاده کنین. این برنامه محصول خود مایکروسافت هستش . تاکید می کنم که ویرایش 2003 باشه. چون ویرایش 2000 این برنامه اشکالاتی داره.

----------


## سنبله کار

این ویرایش رو تو بازار پیدا نکردم .
از کجا باید تهیه کرد ؟

----------


## moustafa

> با برنامه ایی به نام Developer key یا Developer Kit یا چیزی تو این مایه ها میشه واسه فایلهای اکسس exe ساخت.
> ببخشید که نام دقیقش رو به خاطر نمیارم.
> البته امیدوارم که حداقلش درست گفته باشم


Access Developer Kit
نام درستش هست
اقای MM -AA-SS
نیستی ؟
دات نت اینقدر شیرین که  ما هارو فراموش کردی

----------


## MMAASS

> Access Developer Kit
> نام درستش هست
> اقای MM -AA-SS
> نیستی ؟
> دات نت اینقدر شیرین که ما هارو فراموش کردی


من مدتی نبودم وقتی هم که اومدم سایت نبود این طوری شد که وقفه افتاد من تو دات نت هم نبودم.
با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه دوستان و بچه های با حال برنامه نویس

----------


## mmha_85

> این ویرایش رو تو بازار پیدا نکردم .
> از کجا باید تهیه کرد ؟


اگر تهران مستقر هستید فکر میکنم بازار رضا بتونین پیداش کنین

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

اگه نمگید مخواد تبلیغ کن هر کی می خواد  کافی تماس بگیر تا براش بفرسم البته هزینه ارسال به عهد خود فرد می باشد

09313166758 MRZ9000

----------


## سنبله کار

> اگه نمگید مخواد تبلیغ کن هر کی می خواد  کافی تماس بگیر تا براش بفرسم البته هزینه ارسال به عهد خود فرد می باشد
> 
> 09313166758 MRZ9000


قرار بود برام بفرستی چی شد ؟

----------


## hosein3597

عزیزان میشه MDE رو باز کرد و تغییر هم توش داد
فقط کافیه هنگام باز کردن کلید Shift  رو نگه دارید و راست کلیک و باز کنید

----------


## moustafa

چنین چیزی امکان نداره

----------


## Ali_Fallah

> عزیزان میشه MDE رو باز کرد و تغییر هم توش داد
> فقط کافیه هنگام باز کردن کلید Shift  رو نگه دارید و راست کلیک و باز کنید


جل الخالق
چه چیزهایی میشنویم...
کمی بیشتر توضیح بده

----------


## moustafa

اقای کامرانی شما دیگه چرا ؟
چنین چیزی فقط یه شوخی ء

----------


## Ali_Fallah

> چنین چیزی امکان نداره


شما دیگه چرا :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

سلام بابا بگید فایلی با حجم 38.9 MB را آپلود کنم تا من براتون بفرستم

----------


## سنبله کار

روی سایتهایی که فضای مجانی می دهند آپلود کنید سپس آدرشو اینجا قرار بدید .

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

عزیزان فایل MDE داخل فرمش نمشه تغیر داد بهیچ وچه

----------


## Mahsa Hatefi

دوستان عزیز من AccessDeveloperExtension رو به مبلغ 20000 تومان بصورت پستی از کسی گیر آوردم دو تا کار مفید می کنه 1- میتونین بگین فایلتون فقط از طریق RunTime اجرا بشه  2- یه پک میسازه  همین ......

اگه فایل اصلیتون رو کاربر توی جایی که کپی شده پیدا کنه که می کنه ، یعنی هیچی ..........
از Exe مگز خبری نیست .

----------


## sarami

میتونین به کمک نرم افزار Mdb exteracer فایل های mde رو دوباره به MDB تبدیل کنین

----------


## moustafa

> میتونین به کمک نرم افزار Mdb exteracer فایل های mde رو دوباره به MDB تبدیل کنین


 خودتون امتحان کردید؟ از کجا گیرش بیاریم ؟

----------


## sarami

http://www.everythingaccess.com/mdeunlocker.htm

----------


## moustafa

من عملا  با هاش کار کردم mdeunlocker 
اون به کدها دسترسی نداره فقط فرمها و گزارشات در نمای طراحی در اختیار قرار میده  
حتی تو توضیحات خودش هم عنوان کرده

----------


## moustafa

MDE Source Code Protector
ولی مثل اینک پولی ء

----------


## sarami

با اجازه مسئولین سایت به اینجامراجعه کن مصطفی جان :
www.crackspider.us
نام نرم افزار رو بده و بقیش با خودت

----------


## سنبله کار

> MDE Source Code Protector
> ولی مثل اینک پولی ء


اگه بشه تهیه کرد خیلی جالبه
این سایت www.crackspider.us صفحه ای برای این نرم افزار نداشت .
شما چیزی پیدا کردید ؟

----------


## Ali_Fallah

من هم رفتم ولی  ...

----------


## dehkordilan

سلام
میشه در مورد ساختن exe در access بیشتر توضیح دهید .link یا سایت در این مورد اگر هست برای من بفرستید.
با تشکر

----------


## MahanMahanPorNejad

نکته ای که من با اون برخورد کردم ظاهراً فرمت دیبیس هم باید 2002 باشه چونکه یه دیبیس 2000 دارم که MDE نمیشه اما یکی دیگه به راحتی شد. شاید هم من اشتباه رفتم

----------


## samaneh_h

آره خب این امکان فقط تو افیس XP به بعد هست باید db رو به 2002 یا 2003 تبدیل کنی.اینکار روی تو خود اکسس ‌تو tools-database utility-convert.. می‌تونی انجام بدی
آخه Access محیط طراحی و مدیریت بانک اطلاعاتی است و DBMS ها نمی توانند کد اجراییexe تولید کنند. و فقط در محیطهای develop میشه کد اجرایی ساخت.من نمی‌د.نم آخه این چه حرفیه که شما می‌زنید MDE که EXE نیست اگه اکسس نباشه MDE اجرا نمی‌شه

----------


## moustafa

mde فکر کنم یه چیزی بالاتر از exe هست چون  کدها درون برنامه حذف میشند وحجم برنامه کم میشه (vba for access2003  ترجمه مهندس مولاناپور  ) ، اینهمه اینترنت رو سرچ کردیم چیزی برای ریسورس اون گیر نیاوردیم ولی برای برنامه های دیگه مثل وی بی ،دلفی  و... نرم افزار های هستند که دل و روده برنامه رو میکشن بیرون حتی از exe انها
البته من از لحاظ امنیتی مقایسه کردم 
اگه شما shift را قفل و mde کنید فکر نکنم دیگه بشه اصلا به برنامه نفوذ کرد (این نظر من )
بچه من یه چیزی گیر اوردم در حدود 4m مثل اینکه  پولی ء یا سر کارئیه  نمی دونم چطور اپلود کنم تا شما هم ببینید ..

واقعا نرم افزار اکسس امکانات خوب ،قوی و ساده وسریعی داره نمی دونم چرا  به چشم برنامه نویس ها نمیاد

----------


## sarami

همیشه تو مملکت ما اینجوریه که همه فکر میکنن اگه کسی ماشین آخرین مدل سوار بشه لزوما راننده ی قابل تری هم هست .....
نکته: تبدیل مثال ذکر شده به نمونه برنامه نویس ها به عهده خود کاربران......

----------


## Ali_Fallah

موقعی که یک دیتا بیس جدید ایجاد میکنید اگه دقت کنید فرمت اون بصورت پیش فرض فرمت 2000 هست بنابراین موقع MDE باید  اونو به فرمت 2003 تبدیل کنیم.
همین MDE هم  بنظر من نوعی EXE  به حساب میاد  و خودم یکی دوتا برنامه MDE دیدم که رفتن به محیط دیتا بیس اون اصلاً امکان پذیر نبود. ولی از طریق Emport  میشد به جدولها دسترسی داشت .
بنابراین بنظر من در صورتی می تونیم بفکر به EXE در آوردن اکسس (به غیر از جداول اون ) باشیم که در این محیط حرفه ای باشیم یا حداقل کدهای این کار رو داشته باشیم. لذا صرف بلد بودن تغییر استارت آپ و مرتبط ساختن فرمها و گزارشها باهم و پنهان ساختن دیتا بیس نمیتونه یک EXE   مناسب باشه . همانطور که میدونید هدف خود شرکت مایکروسافت هم  از ایجاد اکسس طراحی یک بانک اطلاعاتی راحت وآسان و فراهم آوردن سایر آبجکتها نظیر فرم ، گزارش در قالب یک دیتا بیس بوده که اینو در اختیار کاربران قرار داده والا  ویژوال بیسیک هم هست که میشه با اون یک برنامه ساخت بصورت EXE وبه یک بانک ارتباطی مرتبط ساخت ولی موقع کار سختی کار با اون و راحتی کار با اکسس رو براحتی میشه احساس کرد. حتی SQL  هم هست که شاید شما با اون کار کرده باشید که طراحی بانک اطلاعاتی در اون خیلی هم راحت و آسان نیست . اگر هم نظر دوستان در مورد امنیت بانک اطلاعاتی هست که بایستی حتماً یک شبکه داشته باشید که اونم مسلماً در خانه یا در یک شرکت کوچک و یا دفاتر خدماتی کوچک شاید امکان پذیر نباشه تازه فکر نکنم اکسس در شبکه جوابگو باشه و بایستی SQL باشه در ثانی  اگرکسی به سرور دسترسی  بصورت مستقیم داشته باشه یا رمز عبور Administrator را دشته باشه باز هم دسترسی به اطلاعات SQL  و حتی تغییر و طراحی جداول امکان پذیر خواهد بود...

----------


## sarami

در شبکه های Domain Base شما میتونین نوع امنیتی رو از حالت SQL به Windows Mode تغییر بدین و و امنیت رو به NT واگذار کنین. این قویترین مدل امنیتی هست که ماکروسافت پیشنهاد میده.

----------


## moustafa

دسترسی به اطلاعات زیاد هم بد نیست فرض کن شما در حدود صد هزار رکورد داری که به نوعی هم بک اپ نداری اگه برنامه خراب بشه و جداول را نشه امیپورت کرد یا  به نوعی به ان  نتوان  دسترسی داشت چاره چیه ؟ یا بخواهی امکانات دیگری به برنامه اضافه کنی باید به اطلاعات برنامه قبلی دسترسی داشته باشی ؟
من مطمئنم که طراحان ،خیلی از مسائل رو در نظر گرفتند که  دست رو در امپورت  کردن باز گذاشتند 

تازه شاید کدهای هم هست که از امپورت واکسپورت جلو گیری کنه ،ما بلد نیستم 
اون وقت دیگه اصلا نمیشه به جداول هم دسترسی پیدا کرد

----------


## سنبله کار

به نظر من امکان Export اطلاعات یکی از خوبی های برنامه می تونه باشه چون قدرت شما در پردازش اطلاعات و انعطاف فرمهاتون به واسطه کدها باید خود نمایی کنه نه انحصاری نگه داشتن اطلاعات .

----------


## moustafa

کاملا با نظر شما موافق هستم

----------


## سنبله کار

ممنونم جریان آزاد اطلاعات به اینم گفته میشه دیگه

----------


## sarami

برا پایان این تاپیک هم این گفته بیل گیتس میتونه راهگشا باشه:
مهمترین ویژگی سازمانها ی پیشرو در این عصر روان بودن جریان اطلاعات است

----------


## moustafa

اشیاءاگه مخفی بشه امیپورت نمیشه

----------


## changhoori

با سلام هدف از اجرائی کردن برنامه اگر دادن امنیت به برنامه و عدم دسترسی به تمامی اشیاء مربوط به برنامه نویس باشد من به شما دوست عزیز پیشنهاد میکنم با چند خط کد نویسی در ماژول برنامه و اجرای آن بصورت یک ماکرو با نام AUTOEXEC میتوان حق دسترسی اط طریق کلید SHIFT را از کاربر گرفته و با تغییرات خیلی کم در START UP برنامه امنیت خوبی به برنامه  داد

----------


## صبا9841

> با سلام هدف از اجرائی کردن برنامه اگر دادن امنیت به برنامه و عدم دسترسی به تمامی اشیاء مربوط به برنامه نویس باشد من به شما دوست عزیز پیشنهاد میکنم با چند خط کد نویسی در ماژول برنامه و اجرای آن بصورت یک ماکرو با نام AUTOEXEC میتوان حق دسترسی اط طریق کلید SHIFT را از کاربر گرفته و با تغییرات خیلی کم در START UP برنامه امنیت خوبی به برنامه داد


دوست عزیز اگر نمونه برنامه ای که شامل مواردی که فرمودین در دسترس دارید لطفاً راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## صبا9841

> اشیاءاگه مخفی بشه امیپورت نمیشه


جناب moustafa
اگر منظور شما از مخفی شدن اشیاء عمل هاید کردن از طریق راست کلیک موس روی تیبل و غیره و بعد تیک زدن هاید است؛ با عرض معذرت در عمل با این نظرتان مخالفم. اگر شما از این روش را تاکید مینماید لطفاً نمونه بدید. متشکرم

----------


## moustafa

tools/options/view/hidden objects 
چک مارک داشته باشه

----------


## صبا9841

> tools/options/view/hidden objects 
> چک مارک داشته باشه


ببخشید متوجه نشدم. دو حالت هست شما منظورتان کدامیک است؟
1- اگر hidden objects چک مارک داشته باشد و شی هاید شده باشد در اینصورت در پنجره اکسس شی نمایش داده میشود. خوب اگر منظور شما همینه پس بفرمائید  از ایمپورت چه جوری جلوگیری میشه؟
2- ولی اگرhidden objects  چک مارک نداشته نباشد شی نمایش داده نمیشود بنابراین ایمپورت  هم نمیشود. البته بشرطی که کامپیوتر دیگر هم چک مارک  hidden objects را بردارد.

----------


## moustafa

> 2-  البته بشرطی که کامپیوتر دیگر هم چک مارک  hidden objects را بردارد.


منم دنبال کدی میگردم همراه برنامه که هروقت برنامه اکسس ظاهر شد همین عمل رو انجام بده 
یعنی اون قسمت رو کلا غیر فعال کن عینه حذف یا غیر فعال کردن دکمه های  کلوز مینیمایز ... خود اکسس

----------


## rmsaaa

سلام دوستان شاید سوالم در این تاپیک مسخره باشه ولی زحمت جواب یا راهنمایی رو بکشید.
چه طوری اطلاعاتی رو که در دیتابیس اکسس دارم به سلول های خاصی در اکسس بفرستم تا دوباره کاری نشود و بصورت دستی اطلاعات رادر اکسل وارد نکنم.خیلی ممنونم.

----------


## انگوران

لطفا" سئوالتون رو با یک عنوان مناسب در یه تاپیک جداگانه مطرح کنین انشاءالله دوستان پاسخ میدن .

----------

